# Finished our red/white forum quilt!!!



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I finished ragging our red and white forum quilt yesterday, (with help, to be sure it didn't get away!)

I did the back of it in different colored red/white squares. I think it turned out really neat looking........just wanted to share with you all.:rock:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Very pretty. You helpers look a lot like mine.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! That is beautiful!! I love red and white soooo much.. Great job.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice.
And the squares on the back are a different, neat twist on backing.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

absolutely gorgeous! I love your backing idea too!!!
I think that red/white was an awesome idea for a swap, they are so pretty all together. Wow! we sure do good blocks, don't we? 

And you and your helpers did a great job putting it together!
:rock:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh My, that is Beautiful, I love it.
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love it! Red is so fabulous, it's my favorite color in a quilt. Great job!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

WOW.... That is beautiful.... I have two to finish before I can finish that one. Looking forward to getting mind done. I love red.....


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

stunning, absolutely stunning!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is beautiful. I love red and white. It's such a classic.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Oh, that looks great! I like what you did with the outer border too!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

That is lovely! It is so neat to look at the swap quilts & think, "I have those...somewhere..."

-Joy


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I really liked the way it turned out too. I am trying to make myself finish one idea before I get too far into another. I am almost ready to put my floral swap quilt together. Then I have to help my mom with her red/white quilt top. Then on to the log cabin blocks,,,,,,then...........I have several more ideas written down that I want to start. We all did a fantastic job on the red/white blocks, so I must thank all of you for helping me with the quilt. Marilyn


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

It's so lovely!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

That is really beautiful 

hoggie


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

beautiful,simply beautiful:rock:


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

That's just beautiful! Nice job Patches!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

VERY VERY NICE, Makes me want to start mine, but Know better.. need to do the log cabins FIRST! ( and DH wants me to finish the very FIRST top i ever "peiced" together ( last year) ... im building up the bravery now!)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, it's very pretty! Cute little helpers you got there too!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Raven. I was thinking of you and Brawn and Brenna as I was clipping your square. Both of these in the picture are rescues. Shiner has only been here a few months, but has fit in wonderfully. The little hairball is Patches...she is 9 years old this month, and I got her from a kennel when she was only 8 weeks old, the owner was going to "put her down" because she only had one eye and 3 feet so they couldn't sell her:flame: She thinks all the other dogs are weird because they have 4 feet and 2 eyes Hope everthing is getting better for you and hubby, and I hope you are having sweet memories.........you are one of the best people I know.........Marilyn


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

All the pictures on this board makes me want to learn quilting! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, that is a fantastic quilt. It feels so rewarding to stand back and look at a project that is finished. Great Job.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Gorgeous! Red and white is so cheerful!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

OH my Gosh it is so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I better get my butt going and putting together some...


----------

